# Kayak Fishing Tournament



## Mike Jones (Apr 14, 2004)

Will be fishing my first kayak tournament on July 11Th as part of the Buckeye Kayak fishing trail series. Seems very interesting tournament format and wondered if anyone else has fished this series. For this tournament you can fish four different locations Little Miami River, Winton or Sharon Woods and Miami Whitewater Lake. Cost of $20.00 is very reasonable and payback is 100% plus Strictly Sail is donating door prizes.


----------



## troyfisherman97 (Sep 23, 2014)

I am also think about entering this tournament. I fished wonton woods today to see what it looked like. Fishing was awful.


----------



## fishmonster13 (May 4, 2009)

I might go to this one, don't know much about any of the water yet, going to give winton woods a try tomorrow night and the river once it's a reasonable level 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 14, 2004)

I along with my son fished this tournament. It was great event and could not have been handled better by the committee in charge. This was the first time fishing a kayak tournament and everyone made us feel welcome. It was quite a challenge fishing eight hours from such a confined space. Landing and measuring fish on the water was quite interesting. My son won and I cane in fourth. Both had an 18" bass from Winton Woods that made the difference. There were over 40 fishing the event. Thanks also need to go out to Strictly Sail for their hospitality drinks and food after the tournament. This will not be our last kayak tournament.


----------

